# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Exo Terra Day/Night LED Light Fixture  and Other Lighting For Dart Vivarium

## megsfrogs

Hi has anyone used Exo Terra Day+ Night LED Light Fixtures for their dart tanks. I am thinking about getting one, but wanted to know others thoughts about them first! Other alternative is a Exo Terra Compact Top with a green gro LED bulb. Right now I have the Exo Terra Natural Light Full Spectrum Daylight and compact hood. I heard that LED's are better for plant growth. Darts don't need as much UVB. Can I switch out fully for the eco terra Day/night LED fixture. Any thoughts?

----------


## PubFiction

I don't know why people say LEDs are better for plant growth there is nothing about them that makes them better than any other type of light. LEDs are better for you because they eliminate the need for fixtures and hoods, and reflectors and thus lower your costs and electrical bill. But plants don't care if they get CFL or LED lighting so long as they are getting enough of it. 

In order to properly suggest a light we need to know exactly how big your vivarium is. length width and height. 

If you are looking in the cheaper end of the spectrum typically there is nothing out there that can beat the beamswork 0.5W LEDs such as this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Pent-24-...item8977d00a94

----------

